
Code anywhere with your lovely iPad/iPhone - marknote
https://marknote.github.io/index.html?page=InstantCoder.html
======
memsom
Downloading this app - very confusing UI. No idea how to create a new project
and it seemed like it implied it would allow coding in objective C, but I
can't see how.

~~~
marknote
appreciate your feedback. You can create a 'project' with 2 options: \- by git
clone a repo from a git server or github; \- by creating a folder; To code in
obj-c, just create a file with extension of 'h' or 'm'

